# Wynn AR. and a Bottle of Pills



## l0cate (Jan 20, 2010)

What a long crazy fuqed up trip it’s been. Wynn, AR 
Current mood:




adventurous 
*What a long crazy fuqed up trip it's been. Wynn, AR*

So there I am, locked up in some back woods Arkanasas jail. There was no trial, no lawyar, no bond. They just locked me up and didn't tell me anything. I would ask the gards "When will I be going to court?" and they would just tell me soon. It was always soon. Everything you asked for even towlet paper the answer would be soon. Man I hated those fuqs. 
So in the tank I was in there were 3 other people. 
Farmer - 23 been in prison since he was 17, he was huge, but the nicest guy you would ever meet untill you pissed him off. He once said :Yep it's time to go back to Solitary Confinment. Then he ripped the TV down and smashed it on the floor. That sucked because there was no more TV after that. There was no more Farmer either.
The "Black Guy" that is what we called him, I don't know what his name was he wouldn't tell us. He just wanted to be called "Black Guy" He had taken someones eye out with a knife. They had came up behind him and hit him in the head with a 2x4 and tried to rob him, so he took out his knife and stabbed the guy in the eye. 
The "Old Man" that is what we called him. He was 79, had a cain and a habbit of crack and hookers. That was why he was in there. He was a regular. From what I was told he would get out and be back in before the week would be up. 
So here I was, stuck. I sat there for 3 weeks. Then finally one day they came to my cell and said I was released. The evidence had turned up missing. lol What kind of luck is that. Man they let me out and I made a b-line for Memphis. They even left the 6 beers in my bag. So I was back on the road. But I vowed to walk out of this shit whole state. That was twice I had been arrested there and I wasn't taking anymore chances. It was 55 miles to Memphis. So I started walking.
I walked all day and that night everytime I stoped to rest the mesquitos would attack. So I had to keep walking. The road I was on was a lonely back woods highway. It was one of those roads that the locals use to get accross the stats but the travelers don't know about. So there was no one on it. I was alone and it was dark. No lights, nothing just pavment, and distance. Sometime around 2 or 3 I saw a school. There was busses parked outside and I decided to go sleep in one of them . I knew I could just walk up and push the door in and get inside. So I did. I slept hard. I was exhausted. I had been walking for 20 hours and I had hardly stoped. When I woke up I noticed there was keys in the ignition. Man I wanted to take that bus. But there was no way I would go back to jail again. So I started walking again. Sometime the next evening I crossed to mississippi river into Memphis.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 21, 2010)

Shit man, I am unsur ebut knowing me I would prob have taking that bitch. No I wouldnt have stopped to pick up Kiddies waiting to go to school. I once stole a full size garbage truck after the known stolen car in my neighborhood got a flat with no spare & or jack. I was with another former US Marine fresh from IRAQ & after some beers we set out. I met him at the bus station that night, he lived in east rockaway Ny on the island & his bro just happened to have his own tat shop & if I got us there; free ink was promised. We didnt get but 5 miles before that beast just wouldnt go up a steep incline(it must have been at the garage to get its tranny fixed) who knew? Anyway no tats that night or ever prior or after. My skin has only scars & in the crowds I run with am usually the only one without identifiable ink. Some day, maybe; maybe not. nice story.


----------

